# Okay he's a spoo, but could a Maltese do this?



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

I plan to get a maltese as my next dog. I am getting older and downsizing. It makes sense, my husband likes small dogs and he likes to travel so a maltese is small and portable, not to mention affectionate and adorable. My poodle is my last big dog, that is the plan anyway. I love hiking but I am guessing for all the wonderful things you can do with a maltese hiking probably is not top on the list of maltese activities. Who knows, maybe I can bring him along in a doggie backpack?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My two love the outdoors~ whether it is hiking, running through the mud, spending hours in the snow. They walk minimum of 3 miles daily. I really believe they can do anything a big dog can do if not more :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Your poodle is so beautiful so are the pictures. I don't do outdoor activities but I see many Maltese that love it. If you have Instagram, check this girl out, her name is Agnes and she's a 3 year old fierce and athletic girl. That would give you a good idea of what they are up to, unless of course, your Maltese gets to be on a dedicated lap dog temperament. A responsible breeder can guide you to a dog with the desire temperament. 

http://instagram.com/citronsommar


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful pics! Your poodle is gorgeous! I have seen small doggie backpacks!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

A Maltese can absolutely go hiking! My little girl just loves long walks and can keep up with big dogs with no problem. She's not so tiny, though, we're from Europe so our Maltese are bigger -Cashmere is about 7-7.5 lbs. We're walking every day, we're actually training for dogtrekking - so far our limit is about 20-25 km.
I love your pictures!  Here's the proof that I'm telling the truth  :


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's also the instagram of one other very active Maltese I know (also from Poland  ) that professionally trains obiedience and also walks a lot: http://instagram.com/fruzia_mikropies/

Here's a short video Fruzia's owner made, as a exemple that having small dog doesn't mean short walks:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQyiqcLZUBY


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You will totally be able to hike with your malt  my Tucker can go go go!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

In my opinion, there's not much in the world more beautiful than a standard poodle. But for size and personality,the maltese is perfection. Some can walk and hike with the best....and there are some who can walk a bit...and may need a bit of help later. It's all good. You would be making a wise choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you for your awesome posts. Wow, I love those little athletes, how cute. I suppose it depends a little on the personality, my Havanese is a slug. He will go on a thirty minute walk and than he lies down and waits for me to carry him. He has trained me well. However, I have a neighbor who jogs with her Havanese. 

I take both of my dogs on short hikes and than drop my Havanese off at home and go on the long hikes with my poodle. I never imagined those little Maltese could hike, what troopers.

Here is my Havanese, going on his short hikes and relaxing at home.

Thank you for sharing, loved your comments and pictures.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My Malts compete in agility, obedience, and rally...and Roo loves a good hike, especially if it includes water!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is almost 6 and has soooo much energy. He's always on the go and loves walks. I've actually never been able to really tire him out from a walk, even ones that are 2+ hours.


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

I knew Maltese are totally adorable to look at and I figured they make great companions to cuddle with and travel with but who knew underneath all that cuteness is a little athlete. 

My poodle and havanese are therapy dogs, and compete in rally and a little obedience. As they get older and I get older I have started considering a dog in my future. I am so happy to hear I really have made the perfect choice in the maltese breed. 

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful maltese with me.

Cristine


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

blkdog said:


> Thank you for your awesome posts. Wow, I love those little athletes, how cute. I suppose it depends a little on the personality, my Havanese is a slug. He will go on a thirty minute walk and than he lies down and waits for me to carry him. He has trained me well. However, I have a neighbor who jogs with her Havanese.
> 
> I take both of my dogs on short hikes and than drop my Havanese off at home and go on the long hikes with my poodle. I never imagined those little Maltese could hike, what troopers.
> 
> ...


LOL This is SO true, Rocky gets so excited to go out but after 10-15 minutes he's trying to lead us back to the car


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Your dogs are beautiful! I'm sure you can find a malt that can keep up with your active lifestyle, just be sure you specify that with your breeder (when you find one). You should probably opt for one on the bigger side too. And if worse comes to worse, you can definitely tote him in a backpack! They're so versatile!


----------

